
Garn.io – A new take on SaaS cancellations to reduce Covid-19 churn - andygarnio
https://www.garn.io/covid-19-cancellation-page
======
louisaasprou
Love this. We've been trying to build a custom cancellation survey for our
subscription box service for a while. Definitely will check it out!

~~~
andygarnio
Thanks! Let me know if you need any help whilst getting setup.

------
ejdavies66
I work for a large SaaS company (SimilarWeb)and Covid-19 has caused real churn
issues, this could be really useful.

------
verdverm
All accounts look brand new.

Don't fake up votes, it doesn't really work anyway

------
amybevis
Love this concept! I’ll be sure to check it out

------
jlemmon
This looks useful, How long is it free for?

~~~
andygarnio
Our Covid-19 cancel page will be free forever

------
Jack_stoten
Do you integrate with stripe?

~~~
andygarnio
Hey Jack, we do indeed. As a verified Stripe partner, to integrate Stripe into
Garnio is as simple as a click of a button

------
samkingwys
Very useful! Nice one

